# Classic cars, hotrods and bikes



## BDBoop

Share if you feel like it. I've loved classic cars for forever, but only in a completely superficial sense. I don't know what goes on under the hood - I just love the look of them.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

And oh yeah. Everything that goes with them. Signs, art, etc.


----------



## BDBoop

'66 Chevy Chevelle.


----------



## BDBoop

Information posted with the picture;

Can't beat a classic Ford running an actual Flathead V8.


----------



## BDBoop

Shelby


----------



## BDBoop

Include celebs if you feel like it.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

One of Leno's vehicles.


----------



## BDBoop

Excalibur Phaeton was one of the first cars that literally made me have mad car love. <3


----------



## Jughead

1969 El Camino


----------



## Jughead

1965 Ford Ranchero


----------



## BDBoop

[MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION] - you a gearhead?


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Ford Galaxie stock car. 1967 Daytona 500 winner! Mario Andretti.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Jughead

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION] - you a gearhead?


Not really, Boop. I do appreciate older vintage cars though.


----------



## BDBoop

I'm having a blast going through Pinterest, looking up classic bikes, hot rods, cars, signs,etc.


----------



## BDBoop

Marilyn in a birthday gift from Jack Benny, a 1954 Cadillac.


----------



## BDBoop

Tony Curtis and his Jag.


----------



## BDBoop

John and his son Julian Lennon.


----------



## BDBoop

'53 Buick Skylark.


----------



## Desperado

These are from the Barrett Jackson Auction a few weeks ago at Palm Beach....



Barrett&#8209;Jackson Palm Beach 2014 by Desperado8, on Flickr



Barrett&#8209;Jackson Palm Beach 2014 by Desperado8, on Flickr




Barrett&#8209;Jackson Palm Beach 2014 by Desperado8, on Flickr


----------



## BDBoop

[MENTION=36091]Desperado[/MENTION] - Going to BJ is on my bucket list.



> *Sold! Barrett-Jackson&#8217;s 5000 Series Generates More Than $29.2 Million In Scottsdale
> January 20, 2013*
> 
> Original 1966 TV Batmobile Sells for $4.62 Million at The World&#8217;s Greatest Collector Car Auctions&#8482; and New World Records are Set January 19, 2013




- See more at: Sold! Barrett-Jackson?s 5000 Series Generates More Than $29.2 Million In Scottsdale | Barrett-Jackson News


----------



## idb

You don't have any bikes yet...have a couple of mine.


----------



## BDBoop

I put up a few, and will put up more. I get sort of ... overdosed? with all the many many pictures that fit in this thread, from Pinterest.

Nice bike - I don't like the blue though.


----------



## idb

BDBoop said:


> I put up a few, and will put up more. I get sort of ... overdosed? with all the many many pictures that fit in this thread, from Pinterest.
> 
> Nice bike - I don't like the blue though.



You're right...sorry.
It's late here.


----------



## BDBoop

idb said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put up a few, and will put up more. I get sort of ... overdosed? with all the many many pictures that fit in this thread, from Pinterest.
> 
> Nice bike - I don't like the blue though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...sorry.
> It's late here.
Click to expand...


Hey, no worries. I'm glad to see posts from anybody other than me in this thread. It's very early here, just before 7:00 a.m. My best friend is coming at 11:00 to take me on a mini road trip before we hit the James Hill mansion tour around 1:30. Good times!

'59 Corvette Roadster, speaking of road trips.


----------



## BDBoop

I tried looking up car pinup girls. Every single one had tattoos. Is that a thing, now? I was hoping for more like this one. I actually had to add "1940s" to get what I was looking for.


----------



## idb

I saw one of these at a local car show.
I thought it was one of the prettiest yank-tanks I'd laid eyes on.


----------



## Sunni Man

.

Years ago I owned one of these......1972 Riviera


----------



## BDBoop

Ooh! Shiny!!






AutoTrader Classics - 1965 Chevrolet C10 Truck Burgundy 8 Cylinder Automatic 2 wheel drive | Classic Trucks | Bonner Springs, KS


----------



## BDBoop

Sunni Man said:


> Years ago I owned one of these......1972 Riviera



I used to drive - I know not what. I called it the banana boat. I think it was a Chrysler? Big old thing, yellow of course. My sister drove past me once and started laughing hysterically. She swore I was looking THROUGH the steering wheel. Bitch.

Yours - like this? What color.


----------



## Desperado

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=36091]Desperado[/MENTION] - Going to BJ is on my bucket list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sold! Barrett-Jacksons 5000 Series Generates More Than $29.2 Million In Scottsdale
> January 20, 2013*
> 
> Original 1966 TV Batmobile Sells for $4.62 Million at The Worlds Greatest Collector Car Auctions and New World Records are Set January 19, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at: Sold! Barrett-Jackson?s 5000 Series Generates More Than $29.2 Million In Scottsdale | Barrett-Jackson News
Click to expand...


Finally made it to Barrett Jackson in Palm Beach a few weeks ago and had a great time.
It is more than an auction it is a huge car show.  So many cars to look at. Really had a great time.  If you get a chance definitely go to one


----------



## Sunni Man

My 1972 Riviera was a dark blue with white leather interior.    ..


----------



## BDBoop

When my dad was coming up, he always swore he was going to get rich and buy a caddy. Which he did, and then to top it off he bought a Lincoln. So both those cars have a place in my heart.

Cars now? For decades, even. Just a bunch of boxes on wheels. They stopped having any real personality around 1980, I believe.

'57 Lincoln Continental Mark II.


----------



## BDBoop

Sunni Man said:


> My 1972 Riviera was a dark blue with white leather interior.    ..



Couldn't find one at first glance. Sounds gorgeous, though.


----------



## BDBoop

The first caddy looked pretty much like this, only the back portion of the roof/sides was navy.






The first accident, he was taking us all on a drive in his new car, and he got sideswiped.  

Several years later he and my mother were going out to dinner with another couple - and they were sideswiped by a semi. That was the end of THAT caddy.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

A stunning custom XL883R finished in Martini Racing colors, to celebrate the famous brand&#8217;s 150th anniversary. it was built by Shaw Speed.


----------



## BDBoop

Oy, Sunni! Where'd that '57 Chevy go?!


----------



## Sunni Man

.

This what I drove all during high school......1957 Chevy.........cars back in the day all had huge back seats.....perfect for after the prom dance.   ..


----------



## BDBoop

Sunni Man said:


> .
> 
> This what I drove all during high school......1957 Chevy.........cars back in the day all had huge back seats.....perfect for after the prom dance.   ..



OMG, seriously - you must have gotten so much cred with that vehicle.


----------



## Sunni Man

BDBoop said:


> OMG, seriously - you must have gotten so much cred with that vehicle.


Forget the cred........I was all about getting cheerleaders.   ...


----------



## BDBoop

Sunni Man said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, seriously - you must have gotten so much cred with that vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the cred........I was all about getting cheerleaders.   ...
Click to expand...


Can't get cheerleaders without cred, can ya? Nope.


----------



## Sunni Man

BDBoop said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, seriously - you must have gotten so much cred with that vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the cred........I was all about getting cheerleaders.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't get cheerleaders without cred, can ya? Nope.
Click to expand...

True.....


----------



## BDBoop

Of course.


----------



## Sunni Man

The only Corvette I ever owned was a yellow 1967 Stingray exactly like this one......with a black convertible top   ..


----------



## BDBoop

So when did you get it?

Tatra T87


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Sunni Man

I bought the Corvette when I got out of the Army......I had saved up a bunch of money and now it was time to party!!  

Man alive.....if I still had all of the cars and bikes I used to own.......I could sell them all for big bucks and retire to the beach.   ..


----------



## BDBoop

I remembered what that big old car was!! Pontiac Bonneville. Looked like this, only yellow.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Courtesy of @Mr. Clean


----------



## Jarlaxle

BDBoop said:


> I tried looking up car pinup girls. Every single one had tattoos. Is that a thing, now? I was hoping for more like this one. I actually had to add "1940s" to get what I was looking for.



Most pinup girls have had tattoos for a long time!


----------



## Jarlaxle

BDBoop said:


> The first caddy looked pretty much like this, only the back portion of the roof/sides was navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first accident, he was taking us all on a drive in his new car, and he got sideswiped.
> 
> Several years later he and my mother were going out to dinner with another couple - and they were sideswiped by a semi. That was the end of THAT caddy.



I have one of those...1979 Coupe de Ville, black over maroon.


----------



## BDBoop

Jarlaxle said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried looking up car pinup girls. Every single one had tattoos. Is that a thing, now? I was hoping for more like this one. I actually had to add "1940s" to get what I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most pinup girls have had tattoos for a long time!
Click to expand...


I'm so old school.


----------



## BDBoop

'58 Vette.


----------



## BDBoop

And again.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Elvis' custom '59 caddy.


----------



## Trinnity

1970's muscle cars were the best.


----------



## Desperado

Barrett&#8209;Jackson Palm Beach 2014 by Desperado8, on Flickr



Barrett&#8209;Jackson Palm Beach 2014 by Desperado8, on Flickr



Barrett&#8209;Jackson Palm Beach 2014 by Desperado8, on Flickr


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Pop23

BDBoop said:


>



From the Lambrecht auction. 

I was there


----------



## BDBoop

Pop23 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Lambrecht auction.
> 
> I was there
Click to expand...


Well don't be a tease!! Tell me more.


----------



## BDBoop

I <3 Shelby.


----------



## Pop23

BDBoop said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Lambrecht auction.
> 
> I was there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well don't be a tease!! Tell me more.
Click to expand...


I lived 2 to 3 blocks from the dealership. Don't know how many people I told about this guy, unsold new cars were either stored in sheds or parked in a field outside of town. 100s of classics, I think 50 had never been sold, so they were considered to be new. 

Tried to buy a 63 Chevy from him many times, he wouldn't sell them. 

Most of the people I told this too over the years thought I was a big fibber. 

Google Lambrecht Chevy auction, Pierce, Nebraska to get the whole story. 

History channel had a special on it. Might still be available on the web

I had to go to the auction even though I knew I couldn't afford to buy anything. I had sat or drove quite a few of those cars that were traded in and not resold. Several were owned previously by friends and family. That car you pictures might have been one that was owned by a high school buddy, although it was much nicer when he traded it. 

What a blast, thanks for posting the pick. Reminds me of my youth!


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Pop23

Hemi cuda!


----------



## Jughead

Vintage 1955-56 Dually


----------



## BDBoop

Jughead said:


> Vintage 1955-56 Dually



That's like an old school quad cab!


----------



## Mr. H.

In the late 60's my two oldest brothers each had Roadrunners. These images are the closest I could find to what I remember they looked like. 

I like going to car shows and seeing the old classics. The first thing I do is stick my head in the window and take a big whiff. One guy caught me and asked "what's it smell like"? I replied... "history".


----------



## BDBoop

'67 Impala SS convertible


----------



## BDBoop

1970 GTO






This guy has over 1900 pics.

Love American Style on Pinterest


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Jarlaxle

Rick Ehrenberg's "Green Brick", 1969 Plymouth Valiant 100:


----------



## BDBoop

1953 Dodge Storm Z-250


----------



## BDBoop

1961 Buick Skylark


----------



## Jughead

1973 Ford Ranchero


----------



## BDBoop

1965 Ford Galaxie


----------



## BDBoop

Chevy Cheetah - produced from 1963-1966, designed to compete with the "Cobra", only about 15 cars were built as the factory burned down about the 16th car, ceasing production forever


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Jughead

1957 El Camino


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/WciLAb4Ni4s]1952 Ferrari Barchetta - Jay Leno's Garage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Desperado

[/url]Ferrari 458 Spyder by Desperado8, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Desperado

[/url]2008 Bugatti Veyron3 by Desperado8, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Inevitable

I am more of a classic truck kind of guy but thisone has always been my favorite. 71 Plymouth hemicuda




Just look at that monster...


----------



## Inevitable

Classic peterbuilt 






dodge warlock


----------



## longknife

idb said:


> I saw one of these at a local car show.
> I thought it was one of the prettiest yank-tanks I'd laid eyes on.



I owned the 2 door hardtop version in black with gold trim. Huge V-8 under the hood.
Loved that car and only sold it because I got sent to Europe.


----------



## pismoe

AND bikes , some nice bikes here at The QUAIL .    Lots of motorcycles featuring some nice old bike and some new modified ' SO CAL'  Triumph .  ---  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4QXrgCLbls]SO-CAL at The Quail - YouTube[/ame]  ---


----------



## jacobwhite08

Those classic cars are really cool! =)


----------



## longknife

jacobwhite08 said:


> Those classic cars are really cool! =)



I drove a "classic" 1964 Dodge 440 station wagon for more than a decade.

Thought I'd never give it up.

But, truth be known, I'm perfectly happy with the Nissan Xterras I've owned since then. Far less maintenance, better mileage, and lots of conveniences I never had with any of my old Classics.

Doesn't mean I don't enjoy watching them drive around Vegas.


----------



## pismoe

I had a fairly new Ford Galaxy 500 , 4 door , Britsh racing green , I thought it looked good even with its 4 doors .    It was nice , a family car , I got it in about 1970 as a hand me down from my parents that bought it new .    I'd been using it from about 1966 .     It could lay rubber with its 352 , four barrel and auto trans .    Course my main interest was motorcycles .


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

BDBoop said:


> Share if you feel like it. I've loved classic cars for forever, but only in a completely superficial sense. I don't know what goes on under the hood - I just love the look of them.



That is CUHRAZY HOT!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That car is pretty awesome.  It's almost intimidating.


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Dude, I think you need to get laid or something.


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That car is pretty awesome.  It's almost intimidating.
Click to expand...


The new FordGT.... Twin turbo V6 600 HP...and IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Desperado

The new FordGT.... APPROXIMATELY $250,000 to $275,000.. IMPRESSIVE!
But for that amount of money I would have preferred a V8


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That car is pretty awesome.  It's almost intimidating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new FordGT.... Twin turbo V6 600 HP...and IMPRESSIVE!
Click to expand...


I could kill myself in that car.  LOL.  I can imagine when you put your foot on the gas, you just take off like a bat out of hell.


----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I think you need to get laid or something.
Click to expand...

 
Muscle cars and women look good together.  What can I say.


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I think you need to get laid or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muscle cars and women look good together.  What can I say.
Click to expand...


I was just teasing you because you're always posting pictures of sexy women.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## pismoe

hmmm !!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## pismoe

Now that's nice !!


----------



## Vigilante

pismoe said:


> Now that's nice !!


1959 Dodge Custom Royal Lancer.... a damn rare car, and in that condition, almost priceless!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## pismoe

now I think I know that Corvette , 66 or 68 as a guess !!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Vigilante said:


>



Steve McQueens 1966 427 Big Block Corvette with front grill splits removed

"I was very impressed by the Corvette. Other than the Ferrari, it was the best car I drove at Riverside. And let's face it, it went out the door at $ 5,500 instead of $ 14,000." He knows exactly what he is talking about, because he would buy, or maybe already had bought both cars!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Yes, he IS lifting the front tires.  Yes, those back tires ARE 6" wide Polyglas street tires!  And yes, this stock-looking 1971 Mach 1 DOES run 9's!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

1953 Corvettes, first year assembly!


----------



## Vigilante

*



*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Many a weekend spent at Cecil County, I attended this race in 1967!...Damn, 48 years ago....it's yesterday in my memory!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

You have to love those Cobra's!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------

